# Steve Nash + Baron Davis In Step Brothers Spoof



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.ibeatyou.com/competition...oomdizzle-and-me-stepbrothers-in-santa-monica

lmao so that's where the picture came from.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol wow.


I tried to embed it so people wouldn't have to go to the page, but it shows up too small here for reason.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That is WAY too damn funny...How do I rep Baron and Nash?

I couldnt imagine what I would have thought if I ran into them doing that.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, funny stuff.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

****ing hilarious

I didnt even know Nash could get down like that


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl: 

I knew it! Baron loves his movies. 

Nash has some pretty good dance moves for a white boy.


----------



## Exile (Aug 1, 2008)

That was hilarious, i think they'll win the competition.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amazing. I had a smile the whole time but when You're My Best Friend started playing I lol'd.

The Dark Knight one below it was awesome too.


----------

